# Au pied ! (Ordine per i cani)



## Giulia2213

Ciao, 

Il contesto in francese. Mi sto lamentando dei modi di fare dell'associazione per la quale sono volontaria. Lavoriamo molto nell'emergenza con l'attualità in corso, però l'associazione sta oltrepassando i limiti. 

"L'association a pris cette sale habitude de nous envoyer un mail à 16:00 pour une réunion le lendemain à 09:00 pétantes. Ok, on travaille dans l'urgence. Mais les bénévoles ne sont pas les toutous qui doivent venir *au pied *dès que l'asso l'exige ! Ni "coucouche panier" !"

"Au pied", un ordre bien connu qu'on donne à Médor 😉
Ici, venir au pied insiste sur l'aspect de tout laisser ce qu'on fait en plan et accourir pour remplir les exigences de l'asso. 
Qui croit qu'emploi du temps flexible = on peut tout laisser en plan dès que l'asso l'exige, comme la réunion obligatoire où les bénévoles reçoivent la convocation par mail ou par texto la veille vers 16:00 pour le lendemain matin à 09:00 tapantes. 
Il ne faut quand même pas pousser le bouchon trop loin !

(OT : je ne suis pas la seule à me plaindre de pareille organisation)


"coucouche panier" : champ lexical des ordres donnés à Médor par ses propriétaires.

Médor = mot sûranné pour désigner un chien. Source : Médor, histoire et origine du nom — Dictionnaire des Mots Surannés

La mia prova: "Ma i volontari non sono i cagnolini che debbono venire *al piede* appena l'associazione lo esige!"
Non sono sicura di gran che. "i cagnolini", quelli dell'associazione. 

Après, je ne suis pas spécialiste en éducation canine, encore moins en italien !


Grazie mille


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
"al piede" non si usa in italiano, in questo caso.
"Ma i volontari non sono cagnolini che devono correre/accorrere al fischio del padrone".
Oppure:
"Ma i volontari non sono soldatini pronti scattare sull'attenti appena l'associazione li chiama".


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao,

en attendant la réponse d'un Italien "doc", je tente une proposition. J'aurais dit "essere agli ordini". Mais je n'ai pas de chien  Quand j'entends des Italiens appeler leur chien, je les entends dire "vieni qua", et non quelque chose qui pourrait ressembler à notre "au pied". Pour coucouche panier (papatte en rond), à part "a cuccia, dai la zampa"je n'ai pas trop d'idées.

edit: je n'avais pas vu la réponse d'un Italien "doc" avec une photo appropriée


----------



## Giulia2213

alfaalfa said:


> "*Ma i volontari non sono cagnolini che devono correre/accorrere al fischio del padrone".*
> Oppure:
> "*Ma i volontari non sono soldatini pronti scattare sull'attenti appena l'associazione li chiama*".


Adoro tutte e due traduzioni 😁 👍



> Pour coucouche panier (papatte en rond), à part "a cuccia, dai la zampa"je n'ai pas trop d'idées.


Merci 😀
Ici, c'est plutôt au sens figuré, avec un sens péjoratif pour désigner la manière dont l'asso traite les bénévoles.


----------



## alfaalfa

ganesa2242 said:


> je n'avais pas vu la réponse d'un Italien "doc" avec une photo appropriée


Per servirLa!



ganesa2242 said:


> "essere agli ordini"


o anche stare a/al servizio vanno bene.
Sono tutte espressioni che esprimono il concetto di comando.


----------



## Giulia2213

Mi chiedo se "essere agli ordini" abbia sempre una connotazione peggiorativa. O se dipenda dal contesto.


----------



## alfaalfa

Giulia2213 said:


> Mi chiedo se "essere agli ordini" abbia sempre una connotazione peggiorativa. O se dipenda dal contesto.


Prevalentemente negativa.


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie mille @alfaalfa


----------



## ganesa2242

> Ici, c'est plutôt au sens figuré, avec un sens péjoratif pour désigner la manière dont l'asso traite les bénévoles.


Oui j'imagine, mais au même titre que si tu dis "a cuccia" à quelqu'un. Je suppose que dans ce cas, c'est péjoratif et figuré. Après je ne sais pas comment tu pourrais tourner ta phrase. Après, sois tu restes dans l'éducation canine, soit tu passes aux ordres militaires.... "non sono soldatini agli ordini"?


----------



## Giulia2213

Tu as raison @ganesa2242


----------



## Pietruzzo

Médor -> Fido


----------



## Giulia2213

Grazie @Pietruzzo


----------

